# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Скоро конец света

## Сибиряк

21 декабря 
будет через 1 месяц и 25 дней.

По прикидкам сторонников версии конца света погибнет 53 процента населения Земли.(3.6 млрд.жителей)

----------


## Гражданин

Булл шит

----------


## June

> погибнет 53 процента населения Земли


 Удивительная точность  :Smile:

----------


## Агата

щяз, размечтались!
будем дальше свою лямку тянуть

----------


## Игорёк

Помойму в Москве в каком-то году, пустили слух о том что скоро не будет соли (точно не помню чего), спрос на товар резко взлетел, образовался дефицит, и стоимость его увеличилась в несколько раз.

----------


## Traumerei

помню,читала где-то:
"Ради чего стоит жить ? Ради того,чтобы в 2013 году поржать над фильмом "2012" 
для некоторых хоть какой-то смысл... !

----------


## June

У нас еще в 2011 году в некоторых областях насчитывалось 146% избирателей, так что нам такой конец света только на пользу пойдет  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

на моем только веку этих концов света уже штук 5 было. и все пока живы-здоровы..

----------


## Кобальт

Что касается "конца света", то я бы выразил своё мнение, перефразировав Джеки Чана, он как то выразил своё отношение к будущему словами: "Думаю о худшем, надеясь на лучшее". А я бы сказал так: "Думаю о лучшем (типо нифига не будет), надеясь на хучшее!" Говорят, что человеческая история насчитывает аж 13 миллионов лет. Мало вероятно, что повезёт увидеть глобальный катаклизм именно нам (((( Да, катастрофа обязательно произойдёт. Я увлёкся тут документальными фильмами, и ведь, действительно очень много интересного, необъяснимого: ну, самое простое, - это каким образом так идеально шлифовали в древние времена блоки многочисленных пирамид?! Сейчас такое не сделают, а люди с мотыгами могли?!?! Сильные следы радиации в древних городах, материалы, которые образуются обычно после ядерного взрыва. В древние времена? ))) Календари, предсказания, последние непрерывно жаркие года... Жаль, чёткого ничего нет... Усиливалась бы активность солнца, начало бы сотрясать потихоньку то тут, то там... Но всё спокойно ((( Скорее всего действительно ничего не будет, предпосылок нет. По крайней мере не в обозримом будущем.
P.S. Мне бы было достаточно локальной катастрофы - занть бы где, отправился бы обозреть на первый ряд )))

----------


## Nek

Лично для меня 21 декабря 2012 прекрасный повод выпить с двумя собутыльниками.

----------


## Selbstmord

Не будет его. А жаль - в душе я все-таки верю и надеюсь...

----------


## Лазарус

> Не будет его. А жаль - в душе я все-таки верю и надеюсь...


 а я то как надеюсь

----------


## Unity

> а я то как надеюсь


 Ваш т.н. Сатана, торговец жалким и дешевым «китайским» товаром под видом соблазнов (блестящим снаружи, но гнилым внутри) – лжет Вам... ^_^ Вечеринка отменяется...

----------


## Troumn

> Конца света не будет а жаль я хочу что-бы все сдохли раз и навсегда.


 Да, я тоже так ждал... :Frown: 



> Ваш т.н. Сатана, торговец жалким и дешевым «китайским» товаром под видом соблазнов (блестящим снаружи, но гнилым внутри) – лжет Вам... ^_^ Вечеринка отменяется...


 Ты что-то путаешь. Никакой Сатана к этому концу света не причастен.

----------


## Nek

wiki, можно ссылку на фильмы?

----------


## джеки-джек

Никогда не верил в конец света и прочие апакалипсы но если все таки случится я ни о чем сожалеть не буду.

----------


## симон

эра водолея в календаре майа? Та же эра прослеживается в библии типа ктото там идет "и встретите вы человека льющего воду из кувшина" и чето сделаете с ним. До водолея была эра барана того который у евреев со старым заветом. Следующая эра рыбы похоже начнется как раз 21.12.12 старый мир сгинет а новый пророк поведет людей впред...

----------


## Pechalka

Ауууу...во сколько завтра конец света???

----------


## Nek

Лично у меня сразу после работы.

----------


## Snape

Да они там даже с днем-то не определились - то ли 21е, то ли 23е - что уж там о конкретном времени-то говорить  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nek

Надо им написать, чтоб в следующий раз поточнее со временем определялись, а то не знаем во сколько встречать )

----------


## Snape

Ну, полагаю, если йопнут мегатонные боеголовки - точно не проспим  :Wink:

----------


## Rio

В 10 по московскому времени.

----------


## оригами

та брехня это все...

----------


## Rio

Да, к сожалению...

----------


## Игорёк

так можно по телеку глянуть. в Мексике уже должен начаться вроде как)

----------


## Snape

> так можно по телеку глянуть. в Мексике уже должен начаться вроде как)


 ИМХО было б довольно странно, если б Полный Пипец происходил в каждом конкретном месте в один и тот же час по местному времени, перемещаясь по Земле со скоростью 15 градусов долготы в час, как рассвет  :Wink:

----------


## Больной на всю голову

всех с концом света и днем энергетика,которые,если и наступит конец,то не оставят людей без света

----------


## Больной на всю голову

человеческой глупости нет предела. У меня знакомая на чемоданах сидит. Теплые вещи приготовила. И мужа начала избивать, за то что мало воды купил,а идти он больше не хотел :-)

----------


## Апокалиптик

Это прискорбно, господа. Я так надеялся на принудительную смерть.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Всех землян с зимним солнцестоянием! Планета со скрипом поворачивает на лето, завтра день уже будет чуть длиннее!

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> В это время будет парад планет,который происходит раз в сколько-то столетий, а не конец света. Так что всех с парадом планет,ещё с днём зимнего солнцестояния и с днём равноденствия. Всё это пришлось на 21 число.


 Равноденствие (день=ночи) приключается у нас на планете весной и осенью  :Smile:  а сегодня - самый короткий световой день.

----------


## Апокалиптик

> Всех землян с зимним солнцестоянием! Планета со скрипом поворачивает на лето, завтра день уже будет чуть длиннее!


 А вот это уже причина для позитива.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> А вот это уже причина для позитива.


 Думаю сегодня пойти смотреть закат. Есть мнение, что солнечные лучи, падая на глазное дно, потенциируют выработку серотонина. Вот и субъективное переживание позитива будет.

----------


## Апокалиптик

> Думаю сегодня пойти смотреть закат. Есть мнение, что солнечные лучи, падая на глазное дно, потенциируют выработку серотонина. Вот и субъективное переживание позитива будет.


 Ага, я подобное читал о рассвете. 
А закат я бы посмотрел из окна, идти никуда не охота, там же холодно - ужас, но из окна не видно, поэтому обойдусь.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ага, я подобное читал о рассвете. 
> А закат я бы посмотрел из окна, идти никуда не охота, там же холодно - ужас, но из окна не видно, поэтому обойдусь.


 зато по возвращении с холода будет очень уютно. ну и, благо, не на несколько же часов на мороз выходить.

----------


## Апокалиптик

> зато по возвращении с холода будет очень уютно. ну и, благо, не на несколько же часов на мороз выходить.


 Тоже дело говоришь, но я все равно не пойду - далеко придется идти и не факт, что че-то увижу за тучами.

----------


## Troumn

> А закат я бы посмотрел из окна, идти никуда не охота, там же холодно - ужас, но из окна не видно, поэтому обойдусь.


 Волков бояться - в лес не ходить.

----------


## Апокалиптик

> Волков бояться - в лес не ходить.


 Говорю, тащиться далеко, да и после заката я себя ваще хреново чувствую, так что лучше дома пересижу, чем по улице таскаться.

----------


## Snape

Ну вот, я не дождался и все проспал  :Big Grin:  А жаль - было б концептуально!

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Ну вот, я не дождался и все проспал  А жаль - было б концептуально!


 Эт не беда, чай не последний конец света.

----------


## Балда

Не было, а жаль. И не будет. Я уже за свою маленькую жизнь парочку концов света пережила.

----------


## WICKED

вот  не чего и не произошло. а вы боялись  :Smile:

----------


## Troumn

Та наверняка годик/два годика найдутся таки те, кто будут пугать новым концом света. Так что сдохнуть все успеем.

----------


## Pechalka

уже обещают на 2036

----------


## оригами

что ж..осталось еще немного подождать, граждане потенциальные самоубийцы...))

----------


## Nek

Ага) Вместо конца света пришлось переживать дичайшее похмелье...

----------


## Croatoan

Slava bogy ne bilo, ya yj dymal chto nikogda ne yvoliys, tak i ymry po forme  :Smile:

----------


## Troumn

> Slava bogy ne bilo, ya yj dymal chto nikogda ne yvoliys, tak i ymry po forme


  В лживом конце света, оказывается, много пользы. Вот вам первый пример.

----------

